# Homemade Tools >  Woodturning - Spot tool rest

## Christophe Mineau

And finally, this very simple tool rest , not so common, is thought for special cases where you need close support but don't have the room laterally.
Typically used for supporting inside a deep cove, or for parting off the foot of a large bowl, like in the following example:





I think I found the idea of this one here on HMT, but can't remember from whom, thanks to him anyway

----------

kbalch (Jul 9, 2015),

Paul Jones (Jul 10, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Christophe! I've added your Spot Tool Rest to our Wood Lathes category, as well as to your builder page: Christophe Mineau's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Spot Tool Rest
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: lathe, tool rest

----------


## DIYer

Showing how you'd use it was good. Makes understanding how the tool works easier for non-turners like me.

----------

